# Wiring for lights



## Sean Ehmke

Im not an electrician but I know enough to be dangerous. My question is:
I have wired up a fog light on top and one for the inside, when I put power to it the wiring heats up real fast. Why is that. Am I using the wrong gauge of wiring? Any and all comments would be appreciated.

thanks,
Sean


----------



## dblkluk

Sounds like a wire size problem..

What size flood lights? (watts)

Did you run seperate power wires for the fog lights or did you splice them off the running lights (a big no-no)

Or are you running both lights off one power wire (splicing the second light into the first ones power wire??) And is the power supply wire fused? and if so what size fuse?


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I am running two 55 watts. I am running a seperate line for the lights to the battery. I am still working on that end of it. I have a fuse holder but not sure which size to use (15 amp)? What gauge should I be using for this? I used some old wiring I have from some other fog lights which I believe was 10 or 12 ga.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## dblkluk

10 or 12 ga is pretty thick. I'd double check the size. If your heating up wire of that size, theres a big problem.

I usually use 12 guage wire from the battery (or tow vehicle plug) to the fuse and light switch. then run seperate 16 guage wires to each light.

I used 20 amp fuses but 15 or 20 should be fine.

Are you running from the trucks tow plug (hot line) or from a battery inside the trailer?


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I didn't want to touch any of the towing package so I am running a seperate line to the battery of my truck. I will double check to make sure I am not running to small a gauged wire Thanks.

Sean


----------



## dblkluk

Did the truck come with a factory tow package?
If so, its more than likely the "hot wire" is already at the plug.
Could save you some work, If you haven't already run the wire to the trucks battery.

Man.. I ask alot of questions.. :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Yes, the truck came with a tow package. So you think I can just run from the hot wire from that? I don't mind all of the questions.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## dblkluk

Yep, its much easier than running wire up to your battery.

If you haven't already done so, you'll just need to change your trailer plug over to the big 7 way plug.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Thanks for the help. I will have to take a look into that.

Sean


----------



## goosekiller06

Does your trailer have interior lights with a switch inside? Mine does and I took out the interior lights and replaced them with 4 battery powered lights for the inside. Not real bright but PLENTY bright enough to see around inside. I too have 2 55watt halogens on my trailer, but here is what I did. I tapped into the wiring for the interior lights and ran them to the switch inside, which runs off of my trailer running lights. My wires DO NOT GET hott, but however the lights themselves do b/c of the wattage of the light bulbs and b/c of the halogens. It works great and was much much easier than running wires to tow package ect. If you would like pictures I can get them for you. GOOD LUCK!!

goose


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Note... The only way your truck will have that hot wire is if it has a 7-way plug. Most trucks have it, but just giving you a heads up!


----------



## popenyoung2

I wouldn't mind some pics.... I am in the process of trying to get lights on the outside of trailaer, I like the idea of pullin power from the interior system and using batter lights on the inside. What outside floods would you suggest. And the best way to mount. I dont have the ladder racks on top of trailer . Any ideas are great help.........trial and error can get costly

Thanks for all the good input


----------



## goosehunternd

> What outside floods would you suggest. And the best way to mount. I dont have the ladder racks on top of trailer . Any ideas are great help.........trial and error can get costly


I just put two lights on the back of my rig, the toughest thing I found was trying to find the lights with a bracket that would allow the light to swivel 90*, I Have them on the back above the doors and then have the wires coming down kinda hidden in the corner with two aligator clamps so I will just take my spare battery out of the pickup box and set it on the trailer floor and hook them up everytime, I thought about anchoring the battery to the floor in a box but figured if a battery got loose in the trailer going across a frozen field it could do ALOT of damage. If worse comes to worse and I dont need/use them I have gotten away with the good old head lamps for years now.


----------



## dblkluk

I plan on pulling our trailer out and getting things ready this weekend.
I'll snap some pics of how ours is laid out.

Heres a quick diagram how I wired it..
I have a hot wire running from the tow plug (big 7 way) on the trailer to the battery. This will charge the battery while driving, and if the trailer is not hooked up the the truck, I can still use the lights (runs off the battery then)
I fastened the battery down using a marine battery tray. 
The switch/fuse panel I used is like the one also used in boats. Any marine dealer will have them

Hope this might help someone out.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I have a 4x7 base from an old trailer that someone started to build and now I have built a 4x4x7 box on it with a swing door on the end. I was just adding lights since I am always setting up in the dark. Plus I think that the switch I have might be bad and contributing to my hot wire problem. If I was more of a tech type of guy I could post some pics.

Sean


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Man that is a nice diagram!


----------



## popenyoung2

How big of spotlights on the sides? Is there a low profile that looks good onthe sides of the trailer. I could spend hours searchin the internet, may as well just ask what works best


----------



## dblkluk

http://www.optronicsinc.com/proburners.htm
I used the ones on the top left. I got them at Walmart for about 15 bucks a pair if I recall.

They are very small and you can hardly notice them on top of the trailer, yet they give off more than enough light to set the spread.


----------



## goosekiller06

The lights are 55watt halogens I picked up from walmart for 20 bucks. They are bright and work great. I mounted them up on 4x4 chunks of weather treated 2x4's to get the full beam into the field rather than glancing off of the top of the trailer. Ill get pics of the inside switch n stuff too for ya. But the I drilled a 2 holes in the 2x. 1 for the bolt for the lights and 1 for the wires to run down through. Then I siliconed all around the board and tightened her down and it sealed it water tight. I also filled the holes with silicone so no water enters the trailer. Works great for me and I didnt have to run a seperate wire becuase I tapped in to the trailer lights.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Another way to mount lights if you dont want to mount them to the roof would be to get a 1/4" 4x2 angle and attach it to the side then you don't have to worry about abstructions. Mount the 2" down the side of the trailer and leave the 4" out for enough clearance of the fog light. Nice night photo. :beer:

Sean


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Also I thought Dblkluk said it wasn't advised to tap into the trailer lights or are you using the 7 pole on the trailer hook up. 

Sean


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Ok One more stupid question. Dublkluk, why are you running a positive line from the trialer plug in to the battery? Is this so it will stay charged?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## goosekiller06

Sean, no I did not run seperate wires to the lights. What I did was simply cut the wires to the interior lights that were on a switch to my trailer running lights. I then removed the lights from the inside and installed the floods, which in turn wired up to where the interior lights USED to be. This method let them still be run off of the switch, and they are bright as he!!. They work great and I have had NO issues with wires getting hott ect.....


----------



## dblkluk

Sean Ehmke said:


> Ok One more stupid question. Dublkluk, why are you running a positive line from the trialer plug in to the battery? Is this so it will stay charged?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sean


Yep, never have to bring out the battery charger.. :wink: 
And BTW it is a 7 way plug (factory tow package)


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Dblkluk I see you have 3 sets of lights. Does that mean you need a switch for all three or can you just run one? With my trialer I have the one on the inside and one outside running off of one switch. I am thinking of running a second outside light. Can I tie into this or do you think it will be a problem.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## dblkluk

I have three seperate switches (so I don't light up the hotel parking lot when I load stuff in the morning..) :wink: 
You shouldn't have too much of a problem but just make sure you have a good quality, heavy duty switch.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Thanks, I will probably get another switch like you did. I am suppose to be working on our basement so my wife thinks I am spending to much time on that F******** trailer (those are her words). Yeah, but it's been a good bonding tool for me and my three year old son. Oh well she will get over it.

Thanks for the help.

Sean


----------



## crizzane

hey dblkluk thanks so much for the wiring diagram...i just bought my first enclosed trailer for my dekes and followed the diagram  to a T.....it works great and lights up the yard...cant wait till oct. 4th so it can light up the cornfields on the opener!!


----------

